

Is it technically possible to download my browser history as a text file? - teddytruong7

Hey guys,<p>Is it technically possible to download my "browsing history" basically as a text file and upload it on the internet?<p>For example, to show people what I've been browsing?<p>Also, is there any way you can make exceptions to what I want to add to this "downloaded list" so I don't completely share everything I browse?<p>If so, what languages would I need to know? If you want to know more about it, feel free to contact me.<p>Thanks so much
======
rmc00
Yeah I believe it should be somewhat straightforward since the history is
stored on your computer. The problem lies in the fact that there's no
standardized means of storing browsing history, so every browser requires a
different approach. I think these links will get you started for some of the
major browsers.

IE:
[http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_History_...](http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_History_File_Format)

Firefox:
[http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox_3_History_...](http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox_3_History_File_Format)

Safari:
[http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Apple_Safari_History_File_...](http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Apple_Safari_History_File_Format)

There may be libraries to do this, but I wasn't able to find one from a quick
search.

------
DTrejo
Hey Teddy, you'll need to put your email in the about section of your profile
in order for people to email you. Have a good week man.

------
teddytruong7
hey guys

I got a pretty good response over at stackoverflow. If you're interested I put
out the link below.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4421338/is-it-possible-
to...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4421338/is-it-possible-to-make-code-
to-download-my-own-browsing-history)

